# I'm new here,



## MasterofScare-a-monies (Jul 21, 2012)

Just stopping by to say hi and that I wish to meet some new people real soon!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum MasteofScare! Lots of really cool goblins and ghouls here. You will love it!


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

hey Austin, I hope you have fun here.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

MasterofScare-a-monies said:


> Just stopping by to say hi and that I wish to meet some new people real soon!


 he didn't mean to link E harmony to it btw guys


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Welcome!!!

P.S. What e harmony link?


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Lol don't worry about it, Austin is my cousin


----------



## MasterofScare-a-monies (Jul 21, 2012)

Eh dunno, it did that itself.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome MoSaM!! I'm going to have to work on a shorter nickname for you!


----------



## MasterofScare-a-monies (Jul 21, 2012)

Dixie said:


> Welcome MoSaM!! I'm going to have to work on a shorter nickname for you!


I enjoy nicknames.....


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Haunt, here you will find your way into the world of Halloween.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey There and Welcome


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Welcome to the forum.*


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome Master!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------

